# 2020 Kills



## Allen Oliver

Going to start a thread for everyone to post your kills for the season. I know some of yall have already made meat. McKinnie make it a stickey please.


----------



## sawtooth

Nobody posted here yet. I have a few.
Pig one- small boar I killed while hunting at our TBG southern ZonE hunt
Pig two- small pig, shot down the road from my house.
Pig three- shot on Good Friday, I think.


----------



## sawtooth

Boar. Maybe 150 or so. Snuck up on him in a mud hole.  
Big jim buffalo 
HEAVY hickory arrow
Zwickey delta.


----------



## sawtooth

Sow at night.  
55# Martin X200
Easton 2018
BeAr razorhead ( I think)


----------



## sawtooth

Small gilt. Same bow and arrows as above.


----------



## sawtooth

Small boar.  He wouldn’t stop staring at me so I shot him quartering to me. 
Martin X200
Easton 2018
Wensel woodsman.


----------



## sawtooth

This boar tried to get me when I arrowed him. I was laughing but concerned at the same time.  He ran me round and round a cattle supplement tank. The razorhead finally made him too dizzy to do much good. I was happy about that.  Don’t think hogs won’t try to hurt you. They will. Especially at night, they can’t identify you as human. All this boar knew was that something with a green light was causing him some discomfort in his rib cage. 

Martin X200
2018 arrow
Good ole bear razorhead.


----------



## hambone76

sawtooth said:


> This boar tried to get me when I arrowed him. I was laughing but concerned at the same time.  He ran me round and round a cattle supplement tank. The razorhead finally made him too dizzy to do much good. I was happy about that.  Don’t think hogs won’t try to hurt you. They will. Especially at night, they can’t identify you as human. All this boar knew was that something with a green light was causing him some discomfort in his rib cage.
> 
> Martin X200
> 2018 arrow
> Good ole bear razorhead. View attachment 1032717



Congratulations on all of the recent successes! 
Looks like that last one tried to do the Curly Shuffle!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Dendy, you  sure are a hogs worst nightmare!


----------



## Stump06

First critter with the stickbow and first public land pig. I could see this becoming addicting


----------



## strothershwacker

Bear Grizzly, xx75 Zwickey Eskimo


----------



## Stump06

I'm digging this stick bow stuff


----------



## strothershwacker

Stump06 said:


> View attachment 1039568
> I'm digging this stick bow stuff


Ain't nothin like it! Nice hog! Ats a good pack ye got there too!?


----------



## rnfarley

Stump06 said:


> View attachment 1039568
> I'm digging this stick bow stuff


Nice pig man!! What kind of bow are you shooting there?


----------



## Stump06

strothershwacker said:


> Ain't nothin like it! Nice hog! Ats a good pack ye got there too!?


Sure makes the pack out easier.



rnfarley said:


> Nice pig man!! What kind of bow are you shooting there?



Its called a galaxy ember but I think its sold under a lot of different names. Super cheap bow, think I gave around $90 for it but its been a great bow to learn on and I can shoot it


----------



## hambone76

My first buck with a traditional bow, third trad deer overall and it’s kill #1 for my Hoyt Dorado!
(Thanks for the bow @markland)
Sorry it took so long to break it in!

9/22/20, @ 08:20 AM.
12 yards, quartering away, the deer ran about 100 yards.
Hoyt Dorado 55#, Easton 2018 tipped with a Simmons Treeshark. Almost a complete pass-through.

A big THANKS to all of my fellow TBG members and GON Trad Forum folks who have helped me and given me advice over the course of the past couple of years. I’ve really improved, thanks to all of you.
What a blessing!


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Wilkes County 09/19/20


----------



## TEGSU

By traditional archery we're talking about recurve or longbow with no sights, correct? I started a few months ago learning instinctive shooting with a 45# recurve and my goal is to take at least one deer this year using that method either by stalk/still hunting or from a climber. I also have a crossbow that I'm going to use from time to time as well on more open areas that might require longer shots.

I've gotten pretty good at 20 yards and can put 10/10 inside of an 8-10 inch circle, but I don't know if I'm confident enough yet to attempt a shot on a deer. I wouldn't dare take a shot that I didn't think I could make. Last thing I want to do is wound a deer and never find it.


----------



## chenryiv

9/26/20
64" JD Berry "Misty Dawn" 52#@27", Douglas Fir Surewood Shaft w/Zwickey No Mercy BH


----------



## sawtooth

9/28/20
Martin X200
Cedar arrow
Bear razorhead


----------



## bowhunterdavid

I don't pass up a shot at a coyote.


----------



## Triple C

Solo boar Saturday morning just before noon.  Was down in the bottoms looking for a tree to set a stand.  When I turned to leave a lone boar was rooting in a slough bout 20 yds from me.  Nocked my "pig arrow" and put the slip on him to about 15 yds and waited for him to turn broadside.  Put the smack down on him and watched him pile up less than 20 yds in the muck.  Kept thrashing around but never got back up.  Too mucky for me to want to wade in to retrieve my arrow so no pic.

Bet we've killed at least 50 since the first of the year.  The unwanted gift that just keeps on giving.  Buzzards stay fat.


----------



## Clipper

chenryiv said:


> 9/26/20
> 64" JD Berry "Misty Dawn" 52#@27", Douglas Fir Surewood Shaft w/Zwickey No Mercy BH
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040996


Good to see you taking down deer.  congratulations.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

10-17-20


----------



## longbowdave1

bowhunterdavid said:


> 10-17-20
> View attachment 1044691


Great buck and great picture.


----------



## longbowdave1

Scrub buck with the 43# Warf bow, 1998 martin lynx riser, October Mountain 40# limbs. Chinese broadhead, gold tip 35/55 arrow.


----------



## hambone76

longbowdave1 said:


> Scrub buck with the 43# Warf bow, 1998 martin lynx riser, October Mountain 40# limbs. Chinese broadhead, gold tip 35/55 arrow.View attachment 1048547


Congratulations! You got it done with the new bow too!


----------



## strothershwacker

I've had a couple of kills that I failed to post. One from Friday and one from last Friday. Making 3 for the season. My 4th since going trad last year. The last friday jumped string on my sloppy shot and caught the Zwickey Eskimo in the neck which proved to be a very fatal shot. This friday was a total pass thru 1 lung shot at 9 yards that still required about a 125 yard recovery. Just small deer but I'm having a ball with my stickbow.


----------



## wag03

Congratulations


----------



## splatek

strothershwacker said:


> I've had a couple of kills that I failed to post. One from Friday and one from last Friday. Making 3 for the season. My 4th since going trad last year. The last friday jumped string on my sloppy shot and caught the Zwickey Eskimo in the neck which proved to be a very fatal shot. This friday was a total pass thru 1 lung shot at 9 yards that still required about a 125 yard recovery. Just small deer but I'm having a ball with my stickbow. View attachment 1048856View attachment 1048857



Very nice! 3 for the season - man that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Missed a nice 8 pointer Sunday afternoon at 8 yards, but hit this small squirrel in my back yard at 15 yards. I think it's called buck fever.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Forsyth count buck Thanksgiving day. Tony Rider Drop Tine bow.


----------



## wag03

Congratulations!


----------



## marshdawg

My first deer with any kind of bow.  I shot him last Saturday at 15 yards.  I missed a doe earlier this year broadside at 15 yards so this one was sweet redemption.  Traditional Archery has put the fun back into hunting for me.  I usually shoot every day to blow some steam.  I wish I had done this years ago.


----------



## longbowdave1

marshdawg said:


> My first deer with any kind of bow.  I shot him last Saturday at 15 yards.  I missed a doe earlier this year broadside at 15 yards so this one was sweet redemption.  Traditional Archery has put the fun back into hunting for me.  I usually shoot every day to blow some steam.  I wish I had done this years ago.


Congrats on your buck! Fun ain't it?


----------



## Allen Oliver

Finally connected on a Doe this morning. Had 3 come in at 7:55 the one I was going to shoot at 5 yards busted me drawing but this old gal was at 9 yards and didn't see me drawing. Swung to my right in mid draw and let the air out of her. Double Lung with a 125 Grain woodsman and 60/65 spine Surewood shaft. 45@28 Coastal Bend 3 piece take down Long Bow. 80 yard recovery.


----------



## hambone76

12/11/20
15 yards
45# Bear 76’er, GT 35/55 with a heavy brass insert and judo point up front.


----------



## Troy Butler

All shot with 55lb hobow longbow


----------



## mar0311

56# Jessop Takedown


----------



## The last savage

Dang mar, thats a great buck,  congratulations!!


----------



## Son

Love it, y'all done great with those old bows. I miss bowhunting, a pinched nerve in the lower neck took me out of bowhunting some years ago. Enjoyed it while it lasted, began bowhunting before it was cool. 1950's. Here's an old Florida photo. Enjoy seeing your success.


----------



## longbowdave1

Son said:


> Love it, y'all done great with those old bows. I miss bowhunting, a pinched nerve in the lower neck took me out of bowhunting some years ago. Enjoyed it while it lasted, began bowhunting before it was cool. 1950's. Here's an old Florida photo. Enjoy seeing your success.


Good to see you post something.  Hope you are well.


----------



## dpoole

Public land doe


----------

